# New Wide Angle Lens Ideas, please!



## beckstoy (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's my current lens list:

(body: 5DM3)

50mm f1.4
24-105 f4
70-200 f2.8 IS II USM

I'm realizing that I need a wider angle than 24mm (on the 24-105). I've dropped some nice coin into my body and lenses so far, so I'd like to stay under about $600 for a good 12mm+ (preferably to about 24mm) zoom lens. I figure that should set me up for a good range of lengths. Everything I've used has been Canon brand but I'm open to other brands if they work well. I used to borrow a Sigma 10-20mm for my crop sensor body, but I'd prefer to get something for FF and actually OWN it rather than count on my friend not needing it.

I do mainly portraiture, weddings and events.

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## robbymack (Feb 14, 2013)

Sigma 12-24


----------



## beckstoy (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, I hear that Sigma 12-24 is good. 

Tamron make anything comparable?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think you can get a FF 12-24mm lens lens for under $600 ... unless if it used.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree on the sigma 12-24mm. If you want a uwa zoom, it is the best one for under 1k. 

Unless you need the flexibility of a zoom, I would recommend a fixed focal length for anything under 24mm. I recommend this lens a lot (too much maybe), but the Samyang/Bower/Rokinon 14mm F2.8 lens is magical. It does suffer distortion, but is easily corrected using a lens profile in lightroom. Many who own this lens create and give out their lens profiles via the internet, which work really well. 

Plus, I picked up the lens for $300. Amazing lens for the price


----------



## beckstoy (Feb 14, 2013)

Great ideas, everyone. i just found a Sigma 12-24 DG for $450. I'll probably jump on that.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think tamron makes anything quite as good as the sigma. I always recommend used let someone else pay the premium for it new and sigma just updated the 12-24 so there are a good many of the first version of that lens (it really controls distortion well) available just have to be patient. If you can deal with no electronics and manual focus then the rokinon/samyang/ET al 14 2.8 is really good for the price as well.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 14, 2013)

The Samyang truly is a powerful thing if you don't mind its manuality. For landscape not really a problem, just pop it to infinity. These are some of the shots I did with it:




The Verge von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Light Emission von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Venice von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Waterside von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Trouble with the curve von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




What is left at the end of the day. (EXPLORED) von Florian Bieler auf Flickr

Well I sold it though because I loved wide angle so much I decided to get a 17-40 4.0L for it has got autofocus and is affordable. Maybe upgrading to 16-35 later or lets see how much a 14-24 will as soon as it comes.


----------



## killswitch (Feb 14, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> The Samyang truly is a powerful thing if you don't mind its manuality. For landscape not really a problem, just pop it to infinity.
> 
> Well I sold it though because I loved wide angle so much I decided to get a 17-40 4.0L for it has got autofocus and is affordable. Maybe upgrading to 16-35 later or lets see how much a 14-24 will as soon as it comes.



Beautiful shots florianbieler! Any idea if there are ways I can mount a ND/GND filters on this 14mm Samyang lens? Are there filter adapters made for this lens? Like the ones from Lee Filters for Nikon's 14-24, etc.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 14, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> Well I sold it though because I loved wide angle so much I decided to get a 17-40 4.0L for it has got autofocus and is affordable. Maybe upgrading to 16-35 later or lets see how much a 14-24 will as soon as it comes.



How does the Canon 17-40mm compare to the Samyang??? I have been debating a 17-40 for traveling, but I am worried that after getting used to the IQ of the Samyang, I will be left wanting more out of the 17-40mm. 

By the way, I really enjoy the pictures you have taken with the 14mm!


----------



## killswitch (Feb 14, 2013)

Niterider said:


> florianbieler.de said:
> 
> 
> > Well I sold it though because I loved wide angle so much I decided to get a 17-40 4.0L for it has got autofocus and is affordable. Maybe upgrading to 16-35 later or lets see how much a 14-24 will as soon as it comes.
> ...



Do not remember if I read it here in CR forum or not, but someone was talking about a focus confirmation chip added to his 14mm Samyang or some other lens. I could be wrong, but if that it's possible then awesome.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Feb 14, 2013)

Niterider said:


> florianbieler.de said:
> 
> 
> > Well I sold it though because I loved wide angle so much I decided to get a 17-40 4.0L for it has got autofocus and is affordable. Maybe upgrading to 16-35 later or lets see how much a 14-24 will as soon as it comes.
> ...



You can get dandelion chips to mount on most any manual lens but I don't just how accurate they are for focus. Of course you can get a Nikon mount of this lens and buy the N-EOS mount that will provide focus confirmation however it is an additional cost to this setup. From what I've read, with such a wide angle a focus confirmation is not really applicable and the best way to confirm focus with live view X10.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Niterider said:
> 
> 
> > florianbieler.de said:
> ...


You probably do not need AF for UWA lenses, everything from about 3.5 ft to infinity is in focus with a 14mm lens.
If you get the Samyang, good luck!


----------



## AJ (Feb 14, 2013)

About Sigma 12-24. Note that there is a mk1 version and a mk2 version. The latter has improved optics.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 14, 2013)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Niterider said:
> 
> 
> > florianbieler.de said:
> ...



Yea, the Dandelion chips can be put on most of them. And it's not that the chip does any auto-focusing, it's that the chip enables some communication with the camera, and puts it into a mode which allows the AF to be active and flash on the view finder when the selected AF point(s) get in focus. 

For MF lenses, Live View is best, but if you don't want to put it on a tripod, or no room, AF assist can be helpful. It also adds some EXIF info, which can help identify which photos were taken with which MF lens.


----------



## Canada (Feb 14, 2013)

I picked up a Mark i version of the 16-35 for about $700ca. a while back and its fantastic not as sharp in the corners as the mark ii but for half the price and the best part its 77mm filter instead of that blasted 82mm . Heres a shot from this weekend past. I would love to snag one of those Samyang 14mm but just don't have patience for manual focus.




STANLEY PARK by P Squared Pics, on Flickr


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 14, 2013)

> How does the Canon 17-40mm compare to the Samyang??? I have been debating a 17-40 for traveling, but I am worried that after getting used to the IQ of the Samyang, I will be left wanting more out of the 17-40mm.



Are getting it tomorrow, well it sure is about 20% less viewpoint on 17mm... but the possibility to have a zoom till 40 could make it a nice lens when on a walkaround. At least more versatile than my 24-70. Don't know if 14mm should be compared to 17mm though, it is quite of a difference.



> By the way, I really enjoy the pictures you have taken with the 14mm!



Thanks!



> Do not remember if I read it here in CR forum or not, but someone was talking about a focus confirmation chip added to his 14mm Samyang or some other lens. I could be wrong, but if that it's possible then awesome.



Well, that probably was me too. I attached an Optix V5+ to the Samyang 14mm. I chose an Optix V5+ because EMF chips (the cheapest ones) don't work with a 5D Mark III, didn't bother about Dandelion then, read that Optix work and just ordered one. For my new Takumar 50mm 1.4 M42 lens I also got a M42 adapter with built in Optix chip.



> You can get dandelion chips to mount on most any manual lens but I don't just how accurate they are for focus.



Very accurate actually when speaking for my Optix chip. Until today I absolutely do not know where the chip gets its information if the focal point is sharp but it works just fine. When using the lens more regularly you also learn to approximately guess the distance to your object which makes it quite easy to focus, especially at such a low focal length. Well but when behind 3 metres it's infinity anyway, so for landscape you can't really do anything wrong.



Canada said:


> I would love to snag one of those Samyang 14mm but just don't have patience for manual focus.



It is really no big deal. Anything beyond 3 metres is infinity so for a shot like that you just pop it there, all you need to do then is manually set the aperture on the lens. Don't be afraid of manual lenses as long as you don't want to try out a Samyang 85mm 1.4 for example... totally hardcore to get that focus right wide open.



AJ said:


> About Sigma 12-24. Note that there is a mk1 version and a mk2 version. The latter has improved optics.



Well I actually have heard the contrary, on amazon.de for example it is often read that the II performs worse than version I. Opinions differed so much I decided against that lens and went with the 17-40 of which flaws I am perfectly aware of.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Feb 14, 2013)

With regard to an earlier comment about Sigma's version l and ll of their 12-24, I just purchased the ll last week for use on my 5D3 and returned it yesterday. Still too soft in the corner for my use. I did then just receive a Samyang 14mm today so we'll see how that compares.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 15, 2013)

CANON 20mm f2.8

good lens and makes your budget.
this is one of my oldest lenses and its still great.


----------



## fedupandenglish (Feb 15, 2013)

If you're OK with 20mm I'd look at the Voigtlander Colo Skopar 20mm. It's tiny so will fit in your pocket if travelling light. On Canon the aperture is controlled through the camera and you get focus confirmation. Together with the Samyang 14mm it serves me for anything under the 24mm of the 24-105. 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 15, 2013)

Canada said:


> I would love to snag one of those Samyang 14mm but just don't have patience for manual focus.


Nice pic!
For an Ultra Wide Angle lens like the Samyang 14mm, you do not necessarily need AF (although it is nice to have) ... coz (as Mt Spokane Photography has already mentioned) if you put the lens on infinity focus, everything will be in focus from a few feet to infinity.


----------



## John Thomas (Feb 15, 2013)

Tokina 16-28 f/2.8

Already discussed here on forums and elsewhere.


----------

